# Let's Play name the VW



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

like the title says name this VW, I know that the die hard fanatics will know.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

whats the prize?


----------



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (seL)*

daihatsu wagon?


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (seL)*

and the PRIZE is........... knowing that you know your stuff


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (variable26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *variable26* »_daihatsu wagon?

no it's a VW, trust me


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_and the PRIZE is........... knowing that you know your stuff









i know my ish, i want a better prize


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (seL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seL* »_
i know my ish, i want a better prize









sorry no prize just some fun


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

here is another come on guys...


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

and another..


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_like the title says name this VW, I know that the die hard fanatics will know.









Brasilia


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_here is another come on guys...









Gol


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_and another..









Gacel?


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_
Gacel?

the other 2 you got but the last one, sorry its not a Gacel


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

alright my last guess is the Santana


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_and another..









Seeing as that is somewhere in Europe, I'm going to guess MkIII Passat. 
What's this?
















Too easy for some, not so much for others.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_alright my last guess is the Santana
 thats it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Seeing as that is somewhere in Europe, I'm going to guess MkIII Passat. 
What's this?
















Too easy for some, not so much for others.

VW SP2 built in Brazil in the early 70s


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

here is another:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

Can you name this VW powered beast?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_here is another:









my guess is some type of Fox syncro or a Voyage Parati. If it's not one of those i'm


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*

Parati is right


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Can you name this VW powered beast?









Looks like a Trabant to me, but I was unaware of any with VW power (unless it was custom).

_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_









Parati.

This? (I'm looking for the specific name or model number)


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Can you name this VW powered beast?









its a VW 1500 or a Ghia


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_
its a VW 1500 or a Ghia

Nope Polo 1.1L


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*

wow that polo is new to me


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
This? (I'm looking for the specific name or model number)








EA 276 
that thing is kinda cool.
I like your links btw


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_wow that polo is new to me
yup early 90's, but the car was such a POS VW didn't want thier name on it I guess and pulled out of that deal.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_I like your links btw









Cheaters suck!








That's all the water-cooled weirdness I've got, unless someone wants to get into air-cooled stuff.








^^^that one should be pretty easy.


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*

nevermind, i have no idea










_Modified by bobturk at 9:02 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## GOT (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Can you name this VW powered beast?








Man, thats cool looking! ...at least from that angle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What years was that made?


----------



## Adam_ (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*









That's a 412, isn't it?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Adam_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam_* »_








That's a 412, isn't it? 

This is a 412:
















Brasilia was only sold in Brasil, IIRC. I don't know what it shares with the Type 4, and they do look similar, but different animals.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (GOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Can you name this VW powered beast?










_Quote »_Man, thats cool looking! ...at least from that angle. 
What years was that made?

Just a for a brief time in 1990/91. It's got the 1.1 Polo engine made in license by IFA, the East German motor vehicle conglomerate. This contraption was called the Trabant 1.1. Never had a VW logo, never was supposed to be sold under the VW brand, it was merely a project to finally provide the Trabant --the _East_ German people's car-- with an adequate engine. The deal had been in the works even before the wall came down, but after that, East Germans much rather bought used Western cars than this mummy with a pacemaker. Also, since East German workers were then paid in (West) German currency, the beast became too expensive to make and the project was trashed. Only a 38,994 were built until production ended in April 91.


_Modified by Kar98 at 8:00 AM 10-15-2005_


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*









THATS A 411!!!!!!????
(i know this because i found one in a scrap yard not to long ago)
hmmm

http://images.google.ca/images...ab=wi



_Modified by Kliener Fuchs at 8:24 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_








THATS A 411!!!!!!????
(i know this because i found one in a scrap yard not to long ago)
hmmm

http://images.google.ca/images...ab=wi
_Modified by Kliener Fuchs at 8:24 PM 10-14-2005_

No its actually a Brasilia, i grew up driving in these cars. Do a search on google images for "brasilia". As said previously they were only sold in Brazil.
_Modified by Volks4eVR at 4:19 PM 10-15-2005_


_Modified by Volks4eVR at 4:19 PM 10-15-2005_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_









Anybody?


----------



## foxglove (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*

It's a Puma


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

judging by the huge 5 lug......


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (foxglove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxglove* »_It's a Puma

Yup. I'm surprised that it took this long.


----------



## GOL (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

I think the brasilia was sold in Mexico too...



_Modified by GOL at 10:47 PM 10-30-2005_


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_









I want this.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (00Psst)*

if only sold in brazill, WhyTF did i see one in a scrap yard in manitoba?


----------



## CivicMinded (Sep 25, 2003)

All right, here's another one:


----------



## VWSportCompact96 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (CivicMinded)*

Vw Country?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*

I may be wrong, but I think that red one is a C70, which was the very first water-cooled VW.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_I may be wrong, but I think that red one is a C70, which was the very first water-cooled VW.

Which red one? This is a VW/NSU K70:








I could be wrong, but I've never heard of a *C*70.










_Quote, originally posted by *CivicMinded* »_









Gol Country. South American market only, AFAIK.
This is another "off-road"y type car for SA market, the CrossFox:


----------



## VR6-Racer (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*

Jesus, I never knew VW had this many cars. . .and you guys know way too much about these cars.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Can you name this VW powered beast?









that thing is made of plastic...pretty cool upclose


----------



## Rush340 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*

These ones are the best


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Which red one? This is a VW/NSU K70:








I could be wrong, but I've never heard of a *C*70.









Oops! K70, You're right.......I was also wrong about the red car (not the one that looks like a Datsun 240z, but the boxy-looking one on the first page)
Gol Country. South American market only, AFAIK.
This is another "off-road"y type car for SA market, the CrossFox:


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_like the title says name this VW, I know that the die hard fanatics will know.










squareback?


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Rush340)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rush340* »_These ones are the best
















MK2 golf or GTI converted to a 4X4


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_
MK2 golf or GTI converted to a 4X4


Not aftermarket, but yes, converted Golf (4-door only, IIRC).
The ultimate Golf Country, the Chrome Edition:



















_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_squareback?

Nope, still a Brasilia.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Nope, still a Brasilia.

















FWIW, the Brasilia shares nothing with the 411 or the 412 except its good looks and just being a Volkswagen. The Brasilia is actually a Type 1.


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_








THATS A 411!!!!!!????
(i know this because i found one in a scrap yard not to long ago)


*Sorry, NOT A 411!!!! IT IS A BRASILIA,* check it out: http://www.geocities.com/vw_brasilia/index_eng.htm
http://www.oldbug.com/brasilia.htm
_1975 Brazilia brochure:_ http://www.thesamba.com/vw/arc...k.php
*More info about the VW 411 & 412's:*
http://web.telia.com/~u31614134/English/e411.htm
_check out the 1972 VW 411 brochure:_ http://www.thesamba.com/vw/arc...n.php
_and the 1973 VW 412 brochure:_ http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/lit/73412s.php


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (CasaDelShawn)*

*CORSAR*








*BRASILIA*








Both were sold in Mexico.


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (FerVR6)*

more pics of the CORSAR


----------



## DPGsince85 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (FerVR6)*

looks like a quantum


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (DPGsince85)*

Corsar was one of the many names of the worldwide Quantum and derivatives, like the Santana, Santana 3000 or the Passat


----------



## joca (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (greyvdub)*

Very funny story about the Trabant (made of plastic/ fiberglass) I was visiting a friend in Bosnia who was a proud owner of one of these beasts. We were on a trip to a remote area and forgot to gas up between the gas stations. Needles to say the thing runs out of gas. So we decide to walk to the nearest gas station which was about 11 km or so away. We ended up hitching a ride about half way back.
When we got back we found a huge PIG EATING the rear quarter panel!! He already ate most of it and was about to get in to the door!!
We couldn't believe our eyes! Actually enjoying munchin on that plastic or whatever. We kicked it away a couple of times but he wanted to keep on eating. He wouldn't leave the car alone until we gassed her up and took off! It was one of the funnies things of my life. He wanted to find the farmer whose pig it was to get some money from him but there were no farms nearby.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

Sorry, but reading this thread made me realize how people DONT read the entire thread


----------



## kwiksilver99 (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (seL)*

that is a brazilia...
from ted marasigan


----------



## kwiksilver99 (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (seL)*

brazilia
from ted marasigan


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

this'll be an easy one, but it's the only non-US VW I've taken a pic of.
For the full prize, name the trim. 
Hint: the trim was availible on a Canadian-model VW also.


----------



## Uber Dubber (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_this'll be an easy one, but it's the only non-US VW I've taken a pic of.
For the full prize, name the trim. 
Hint: the trim was availible on a Canadian-model VW also.

Pointer City 5 Puertas

_Quote, originally posted by *Uber Dubber* »_http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/dic/pix/rometsch1.jpg

I knew it was a Rometsch Cab before I looked @ the properties, though...








One of the most beautiful coach-built VWs ever, IMHO.
OK, if we're going to get into coachbuilders, what's this one?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (oasis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oasis* »_
FWIW, the Brasilia shares nothing with the 411 or the 412 except its good looks and just being a Volkswagen. The Brasilia is actually a Type 1.

Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Aircooled and nose styling is where the 411/412/brasilia similarity exists and that's all.
The Brasilia was also sold as the Igala in Nigeria.
OK my turn. What VW is this?


----------



## Adam_ (Sep 29, 2005)

That's a Taro.
It looks very similar to a Toyota 4-Runner, I noticed.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (Adam_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam_* »_That's a Taro.
It looks very similar to a Toyota 4-Runner, I noticed.

ding! ding! ding! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i guess that one wasn't as hard as I thought it'd be.
Ok how about this one. I'll tell you what it isn't (because i predict about a half dozen of these responses coming). It's *not* a Thing.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_i guess that one wasn't as hard as I thought it'd be.

Taro is a re-badged Toyota HiLux.

_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_Ok how about this one. I'll tell you what it isn't (because i predict about a half dozen of these responses coming). It's *not* a Thing.


Iltis.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
OK, if we're going to get into coachbuilders, what's this one?









I know it's not the usual Karmann Ghia but the "nostrils" still look very similar so I'm gonna say it's still Karmann made and I'll guess it was some low production or prototype vehicle and guess it's essentially a 4-seater Karmann Ghia. Just a guess though.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Iltis.

Yup.
u guys are too good.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_I know it's not the usual Karmann Ghia but the "nostrils" still look very similar so I'm gonna say it's still Karmann made and I'll guess it was some low production or prototype vehicle and guess it's essentially a 4-seater Karmann Ghia. Just a guess though.

This car had nothing to do with either Karmann or Ghia. Good eye though. Yes, you could say low-production car. This company also made a station wagon based on the Beetle.


----------



## Scott H '72 Super (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_OK, if we're going to get into coachbuilders, what's this one?









Beutler.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Scott H '72 Super)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott H ’72 Super* »_
Beutler.

Nice.








Geeks, aren't we?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rdrobey (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*

Dasher coupe!


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (rdrobey)*

WOW. Didn't know VW made so many vehicles. Guess that's what being isolated to the US does to ya. I can officially say though that I am now in love with the Puma. That is one beautiful car.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (The Mailman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Mailman* »_WOW. Didn't know VW made so many vehicles. Guess that's what being isolated to the US does to ya. I can officially say though that I am now in love with the Puma. That is one beautiful car. 

WOW- I didnt know they made so many UGLY vehicles!


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Can you name this VW powered beast?









to me its a bad link image link LoL


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Whats this ?


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_here is another come on guys...









looks like an Mk1 VW Passat "Surf" TS -- 1975-1979 (2 door version) Sold to Asian & South African markets


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_here is another:









Looks just like a VW fox wagon Mk1.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (56-okrasa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *56-okrasa* »_Looks just like a VW fox wagon Mk1.

Because it bassicly is. The only difference is the trim and the bumpers. The Fox Wagon is a rebadged Parati.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Whats this ?


















Kubbel Wagen?


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Kubbel Wagen?

No but around that era


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (56-okrasa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *56-okrasa* »_looks like an Mk1 VW Passat "Surf" TS -- 1975-1979 (2 door version) Sold to Asian & South African markets
VW Gol from Brazil (early 80´s) nothing from Asia or Africa


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Let's Play name the VW (lucalucaluca)*

try this one...........
















J


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Whats this ?
















30's Prototype Beetle?








^ Above post. Some sort of Corrado wagon?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Kommandeurwagen?
As for the bastardized 'rado... I'm gonna say Adobe Photoshop.







But, I could be wrong...
*Edit:* Corrado Kombi.
NEXT!








This one actually has a name.


_Modified by bhtooefr at 1:42 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Kommandeurwagen?
As for the bastardized 'rado... I'm gonna say Adobe Photoshop.







But, I could be wrong...
*Edit:* Corrado Kombi.
NEXT!








This one actually has a name.

_Modified by bhtooefr at 1:42 PM 1-21-2007_


I think I've heard these called the Corrwago and Scirwago respectively


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I didn't see a reference to the Corrado Kombi being called the Corrwago, but you're pretty close, it's the Sciwago.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

























These should be easier, and please, if you're a member of the list where these are posted, let someone else try, because I know we already know.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 12:38 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Don't know the name, if there's an official name, but they're all Scirocco convertibles.


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

corrado kombi?....wrong!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Don't know the name, if there's an official name, but they're all Scirocco convertibles.









Well when I found out I was shocked to find out there was such a thing but yes, Scirocco Cabrio's both MK1 and MK2.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (jonboy72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonboy72* »_corrado kombi?....wrong!









So it's not CorrWago either?


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

























Scirocco Hornstein convertible.




_Modified by turbodube at 3:55 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_30's Prototype Beetle?









No







I'll reveal it is a _KDF Hanomag_


_Modified by phaeton at 2:24 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (turbodube)*



turbodube said:


> I'm gonna take a guess and say Corrado Kombi and Scirocco Kombi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (turbodube)*









Ok then, an easy one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (turbodube)*

Santana 3000 from China I believe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:48 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Santana 3000 from China I believe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:48 PM 1-31-2007_

Yep, a chinese spec Santana. Come on dig, deep this thread is too much fun to let die.


----------



## NeverMind85 (Jul 17, 2006)

Volks4eVR said:


> and another..


its a quantum with a euro front end. 

and that wagon is a fox wagon to be exact.

i used to have an 82 quantum


----------



## jakbkwik (Sep 26, 2010)

*Name the VW*

It appears to be the Fox


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

that ones been answered guys... it is almost a fox or a gol... or a quantum... they had so many names, but this one is not badged as any of those, check the rest of the thread. 

HERES ONE


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

oh yea..name this one..






















:laugh:


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

wantacad said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
> This? (I'm looking for the specific name or model number)
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Gremlin left out in the rain too long.


----------

